# Not finding the citation



## righter101 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey there folks,

Need a quick favor from someone.

I believe there is a requirement for physical protection of wiring. Dealing with standard wiring in a single family residence here.  I can not remember the provision and can not find it in the NEC  (Washington does not do electrical locally so I am not as familiar with the book).  Could someone point me to that section?

Basically, the one that says you have to cover the stud cavities with (typically drywall), to prevent damage of the wires.

Thanks.


----------



## ICE (Jun 27, 2014)

> 334.15 Exposed Work. In exposed work, except as provided in 300.11(A), cable shall be installed as specified in 334.15(A) through ©.
> 
> (A) To Follow Surface. Cable shall closely follow the surface of the building finish or of running boards.
> 
> (B) Protection from Physical Damage. Cable shall be protected from physical damage where necessary by rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, electrical metallic tubing, Schedule 80 PVC conduit, or *other approved means*.


 The other approved means includes drywall.

I really shouldn't be trusted for this kind of stuff.  Quite often I have to phone a friend for code sections.  Many of my friends are engineers.   Believe it or not, I can get them to laugh..... sometimes


----------



## north star (Jun 27, 2014)

*( + + )*



Maybe Article 300.4(D), `08 NEC ?..........Also, Table E3802.1, `12 IRC.

*( + + )*


----------



## moose (Jun 27, 2014)

Art 334.10(3) Requires cablesd to be concealed in walls by at least a 15 minute thermal barrier. IE: sheetrock, plywood or other approved methods.


----------



## moose (Jun 27, 2014)

although, the above code article is for other than single and two family dwellings. 334.10(A) allows for exposed NM cables in normally dry locations in single and two family dwellings


----------



## edo (Jun 27, 2014)

righter101 said:
			
		

> ...... Basically, the one that says you have to cover the stud cavities with (typically drywall), to prevent damage of the wires. Thanks.


You won't find exactly what you are looking for. However, you will find what ICE has posted. So probably it comes down to AHJ interpretation whether it requires protection and what protection is suitable.


----------



## righter101 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for the quick answers.  That is enough to get me in trouble.  

I don't have NEC on disk so I have to search the book by hand and wasn't finding it.

Thanks again.  Hope everyone out there is doing well.


----------

